# مراجع عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة



## almass77 (6 أغسطس 2006)

اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى الغالي
السلام عليكم
اعكف الان على اعداد بحث عن (ادارة الجودة الشاملة في اعمال التشغيل والصيانة) كرسالة ماجستير
امل منكم افادتي عن مراجع وبحوث في هدا الموضوع 
مع خالص تحياتي لكم


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

توجد دورة مقامة حالياً عن إدارة الجودة الشاملة وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24704

وستجد بغيتك إن شاء الله


----------



## almass77 (29 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------

